# Zoe flat iron



## polaroidscene (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw a Zoe straightener at Ulta and i was wondering if they were good qaulity...it's probably better than my conair one that i bought when i was 16..but my hair is shoulder length and i suppose a med thickness. But yeah anyone own or tried one?


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2008)

I never tried it or heard of it, but im bumping it hoping someone did


----------



## Ninja-Bri (Nov 12, 2009)

It is a hhorrible Straightener .... I would not recamend it becuase i got mine in the summer aroun july and its now november and its done .. its very hot too like you may burn your self a little bit each time like ive done before i burn my hands on it all the time. but recently its been breaking .. the on and off light keeps going off while on and it isnt hot anymore. it was a waste i had a revlon for 6 years and it worked so much better .. until it was wearing off . and getting to hot for me and the plates were cracking . but this zoe flat iron ive had only 4 months and its dead. and broken .. its worth the money and suposivly it was supose to be the 2nd best and the 1st is chi but this product is horrible


----------

